# het



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

right, i've just read the sticky in this forum section, but im still confused..... :blush: is there something special about a "het" snake? its just i was sold one as an amery het corn snake, and appart from colour and markings, it looks no different......


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

a het usually means it looks normal but carries the gene for something

some hets are visual ( they are either co-dom and are different from the dom form or they are non-visual - this is usually recessive genes)

b4 someone slags me off lol i think thats a good BASIC/STARTER description

dont know about yours though lol


----------



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

so there is nothing wrong with my snake then? lol. cheers for that :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

devilchildsmum said:


> right, i've just read the sticky in this forum section, but im still confused..... :blush: is there something special about a "het" snake? its just i was sold one as an amery het corn snake, and appart from colour and markings, it looks no different......


HET means a aninmal is carrying a genetic trait this can be pass on even expressed if the right animals meet.So assuming your corn is a normal HET anery (EXAMPLES).

Normal HET anery X Normal HET anery = .

25%Anery
50%Normal HET anery.
25%Normal.
----
Normal HET anery X Anery = .

50%Anery.
50%Normal HET anery.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

gazz said:


> HET means a aninmal is carrying a genetic trait this can be pass on even expressed if the right animals meet.So assuming your corn is a normal HET anery (EXAMPLES).
> 
> Normal HET anery X Normal HET anery = .
> 
> ...


In recessive genes yes, but as Tricky says, if the gene is Co-Dominant or Dominant there will be a visual difference.


----------

